# kabalat marut



## talshanir

How do you say in English "kabbalat marut"?


----------



## JaiHare

talshanir said:


> How do you say in English "kabbalat marut"?



Amenability, tendency to go along with another person, agreeableness


----------



## chaya

Shalom l'kulam!

Would you say that this is the same as (slang) SIMPATI?


----------



## talshanir

No, not at all. Kabbalat marut means compliance with the rules or norms.


----------



## chaya

Thanks Talshanir - I was trying to find a synonym for JaiHare's thread..._agreeableness, amenability,_ etc.   This is not the same as 'compliance with the rules and norms'.  They can't both be correct so  I am now totally confused.    Can anyone enlighten me?  Would the word '_conventional'_  fit in here?


----------



## talshanir

No, when you speak of kabbalat marut, you refer to a person that accepts the authority of other/s (teacher, norms, government, etc.).


That is the reason why I did not think JaiHare's suggestion appropriate for  my question. 

Conventional would be stretching it too much. I could see it in some combination as meaning that, but it is not that. 

Is it clear now?


----------



## talshanir

I thought of an example that could clarify for you the term.

He does not "mekabel marut", he wants to go by his rules.


----------



## elroy

He does not accept authority.

Kabalat marut - acceptance of authority.


----------



## JaiHare

talshanir said:


> No, when you speak of kabbalat marut, you refer to a person that accepts the authority of other/s (teacher, norms, government, etc.).
> 
> 
> That is the reason why I did not think JaiHare's suggestion appropriate for  my question.
> 
> Conventional would be stretching it too much. I could see it in some combination as meaning that, but it is not that.
> 
> Is it clear now?


Hi, Talshanir. If you knew what it meant, why did you ask? I went along with a dictionary entry. Shouldn't trust that again.


----------



## talshanir

Hi JaiHare, I didn´t mean to bother you. I know exactly what it means, but I needed to translate it into English and I wasn´t sure. Slicha, slicha!


----------

